# Queria que você venha/ viesse à minha festa



## gvergara

Oi, quando se emprega o imperfeito de cortesia de alguns verbos, é obrigatório ou proibido fazer a concordância quando se fala de um fato futuro?

_Queria que ele *viesse *à festa, mas não *pôde *porque estava doente. _(desejo passado), mas_ 
Queria que você *venha/ viesse * _ _à minha festa. Sua presença é muito importante para mim. _(ação futura_)_

Desde já obrigado,
Gonçalo


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Oi, quando se emprega o imperfeito de cortesia de alguns verbos, é obrigatório ou proibido fazer a concordância quando se fala de um fato futuro?
> 
> _Queria que ele *viesse *à festa, mas não *pôde *porque estava doente. _(desejo passado), mas_
> Queria que você *venha Quero que você venha/ Queria que você viesse * _ _à minha festa. Sua presença é muito importante para mim. _(ação futura_)_
> 
> Desde já obrigado,
> Gonçalo


----------



## Macunaíma

Quando você usa o imperfeito, deve necessariamente passar o subjuntivo para o passado também: _*quero *que você *venha*/ *queria *que você *viesse*.

_Para falar de um desejo passado que não se concretizou, como na primeira frase que você deu, o melhor seria _"queria que ele *tivesse vindo*, mas ele não *pôde*"_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Macunaíma said:


> Quando você usa o imperfeito, deve necessariamente passar o subjuntivo para o passado também: _*quero *que você *venha*/ *queria *que você *viesse*.
> _



Gosto da concordância nos tempos do português.


----------



## gvergara

Concordância? _Se você tivesse vindo à minha festa, nos *divertíamos/ tínhamos divertido* muito_! Concordância, você falou?


----------



## Joca

Curioso, posso estar enganado, mas, no Brasil, parece mais comum o uso do verbo "ir" nesse caso.

Quero que você *vá* à minha festa.

Queria/Gostaria que você *fosse* à minha festa. (forma mais delicada)

Queria que você tivesse *ido* à minha festa. (A festa já aconteceu, e ele/ela não foi.)

Quanto à última frase, diga: Se você tivesse vindo/ido à minha festa, teríamos nos divertido muito. (Ou mais rigorosamente: ... teríamo-nos divertido muito.)


----------



## Macunaíma

gvergara said:


> Concordância? _Se você tivesse vindo à minha festa, nos *divertíamos/ tínhamos divertido* muito_! Concordância, você falou?



A relação entre os tempos verbais pode ser alterada, principalmente na fala, por anacolutos, mas esses exemplos que você deu não me parecem muito prováveis. Essa frase, dita de uma forma bem despreocupada, sairia provavelmente "se você *tivesse *vindo... a gente *teria *se divertido".


----------



## gvergara

Recentemente soube (por meio de uma foreira) que em português é possível empregar essas formas que vocês chamam de "pouco prováveis" Sei que não foram os melhores exemplos, mas apenas queria mostrar ao São Enrique que a tal concordância não é tão regular quanto pudesse parecer... Obrigado pelas suas opiniões, como sempre, JOca e Macunaíma


----------



## Macunaíma

Quando estamos falando muita coisa pode acontecer, mas em geral essas equivalências são bastante estáveis. Outra coisa é que no Brasil não se usa tanto o imperfeito para hipóteses passadas como em Portugal, preferimos geralmente o futuro do pretérito (ou condicional, como queira). Se a frase fosse "se você *tivesse *vindo... nos *divertiríamos *muito" eu diria que sim, acontece e é até normal na fala.


----------



## Istriano

Joca said:


> (Ou mais rigorosamente: ... teríamo-nos divertido muito.)



Não, não, a ênclise não é possível com o futuro do pretérito / condicional:
é: _ter-nos-íamos divertido muito_


----------



## Joca

É verdade, mas é terrível dizer isso, rsrsrs.


----------



## gvergara

Mas nesse caso não seria possível a próclise com o particípio? Em cujo caso talvez possa acietar-se a forma _teríamo-nos divertido_?


----------



## Istriano

Segundo a norma brasileira:

_teríamos nos divertido_   (''pronome solto entre dois verbos'', já aceito pela maioria dos gramáticos brasileiros) próclise ao particípio ; )
_ter-nos-íamos divertido_  (a forma ''classica'')
_teríamos divertido-nos_  (errado, não se usa ênclise com particípios)
_teríamo-nos divertido_  (errado, não se usa ênclise com o condicional, nem com o futuro)

Poderia se dizer que ela era charmosa.
Poderia-se dizer que ela era charmosa.
Poder-se-ia dizer que ela era charmosa.
Poderia dizer-se que ela era charmosa.


----------



## SãoEnrique

gvergara said:


> Concordância? _Se você tivesse vindo à minha festa, nos *divertíamos/ tínhamos divertido* muito_! Concordância, você falou?



Em castelhano não funciona assim, por acaso? (sabendo que se usa mais o verbo auxiliar _haber_)


----------



## gvergara

Não. A norma dicta que deveríamos empregar o condicional composto, mas hoje em dia tem uma tendência crescente em meu pais (e provavelmente não sejamos os únicos) ao emprego do pretérito composto do subjuntivo em lugar do condicional composto.

_Si hubieras venido a la fiesta, te *habrías deivertido/ hubieras divertido* mucho._


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Não. A norma dicta que deveríamos empregar o condicional composto, mas hoje em dia tem uma tendência crescente em meu pais (e provavelmente não *sejamos* *somos/seremos *os únicos) ao emprego do pretérito composto do subjuntivo em lugar do condicional composto.
> 
> _Si hubieras venido a la fiesta, te *habrías deivertido/ hubieras divertido* mucho._



Gonzalo, por uma estranha incoerência da língua, já que se tivesses expressado a probabilidade ou possibilidade com '_talvez_' caberia efectivamente conjuntivo,  neste caso tens de usar o indicativo, no presente ou no futuro. Embora as regras do uso do conjuntivo em português e espanhol sejam basicamente as mesmas, há estas pequenas diferenças para nos complicar a vida.


----------



## gvergara

Quando estava redigindo isso, por alguma razão me detive nesse ponto e meditei se tinha de empregar o subjuntivo ou o indicativo (em espanhol tanto faz), e optei pelo subjuntivo precisamente pelo fato de estar expressando probabilidade. Obrigado pela correçãó, Carf, serviu-me para aprender algo de novo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

gvergara said:


> Não. A norma dicta que deveríamos empregar o condicional composto, mas hoje em dia tem uma tendência crescente em meu pais (e provavelmente não sejamos os únicos) ao emprego do pretérito composto do subjuntivo em lugar do condicional composto.
> 
> _Si hubieras venido a la fiesta, te *habrías deivertido/ hubieras divertido* mucho._



Em francês é quase similar, não vejo onde está o problema?

_Si tu étais venu(e) à la fête, tu te serais diverti(e)._ A diferença é que não usamos o subjuntivo imperfeito mas o imperfeito do indicativo. Em geral, no lugar de ser "si tu étais" deveria ser "si tu fusses" seguido do condiconal etc.Em português pelo que vi, fica assim não é?


----------

